# Stock manual six



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just wanted to talk about how I dont have a problem with the stock shifter. I like it. I've had mine for about five weeks now. I think it shifts fine in all gears, especially when you shift at higher rpm's. When I shift correctly its smooth and quiet. So what if the throws are longer, you just get used to it, and you adjust and shift faster when needed. I hear some people talk about how they dont like it. Is there anyone else who is ok with it?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sorry i hav ean A4 he he. wish i had a 6speed. none on the lot in the color i like


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I think the 05/06's should have come with the 6l80e or w/e it's called option. The C6's auto trans with the paddle shifters. What fun!


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I just got finished installing the GMM ripshifter about an hour ago. Let me tell you. If you make this upgrade you will think differently about the stock shifter. I didn't have a huge problem with the stock but I have freind that has the 02 ss with the t56 and a short shifter. After driving his I knew I had to have one. And now that I do I would never have that stock one in a million years. Just my opinion


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> I just got finished installing the GMM ripshifter about an hour ago. Let me tell you. If you make this upgrade you will think differently about the stock shifter. I didn't have a huge problem with the stock but I have freind that has the 02 ss with the t56 and a short shifter. After driving his I knew I had to have one. And now that I do I would never have that stock one in a million years. Just my opinion


 What a coincidence. I start a thread like this at the same time you are finishing a new install:lol: . Anyway, congrats on your new toy. Sounds like you are more than pleased. Enjoy!:cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

The stock shifter is functional. You can use it to change gears. That's about all the praise I can muster for it. But, I've driven better, much better.

It is slow and clunky with long throws. A 5-3 or even 4-3 downshift is frustratingly slow. If you find it acceptable that's great. Maybe yours behaves better than mine.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought the stock shifter was ok. Someone let me checkout their car with the GMM shifter and there's a night and day difference. Mine's on order. Again the stock shifter is ok but I really got to see her shortcomings when I hit the track. Sit in someones thats got the GMM shifter and you'll understand.:cheers


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> I just got finished installing the GMM ripshifter about an hour ago. Let me tell you. If you make this upgrade you will think differently about the stock shifter. I didn't have a huge problem with the stock but I have freind that has the 02 ss with the t56 and a short shifter. After driving his I knew I had to have one. And now that I do I would never have that stock one in a million years. Just my opinion


Does the GMM ripshifter have a spring bias to help avoid the 2nd to 5th mis-shift? :cheers


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Love it. But I have long arms.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> I just got finished installing the GMM ripshifter about an hour ago. Let me tell you. If you make this upgrade you will think differently about the stock shifter. I didn't have a huge problem with the stock but I have freind that has the 02 ss with the t56 and a short shifter. After driving his I knew I had to have one. And now that I do I would never have that stock one in a million years. Just my opinion



Hey Light Speed! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it? On-Line?


(Forget it  I just found your other post)


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I've done quite a bit of reading about the GMM. I like what I'm hearing, I understand it has a very precise feel to it with alot less play. Gota love that I guess. May have to consider it. I was reading on LS2, that a few people complained about an increase in noise from the transmission, BUT they said the performance you get with this shifter is worth having to hear more transmission noise. I'd be interested in hearing anybody's opinion about the noise issue. :cheers

Nevermind, I know people dont like to focus on the negative.


----------

